# New to me but older A/C 400 4x4 manual



## 89flstang (Jun 6, 2015)

so I got a good deal on a 98 a/c 400 manual 4x4 .....i did a rad. relocate now I'm trying to figure out how to snorkel this thing......nevered snorkeled one before and this air box on here a funny snorkel lid on it.....has anyone snorkeled one of these things before any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## 89flstang (Jun 6, 2015)

here a pic


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

At the lows down here they sell blocks of plexy glass. Fab the size to cover air box, then drill hole for a PVC 90 to couple down. I like to use duct seal on my airbox but most use silicone. Either way works fine. Take the airbox out of bike in dunk in water to make sure its sealed. That is a gravity fed bike so I would be careful putting it anywhere it could die and suck water in exhaust. Route carb to instrent pod.


----------

